# 2003 Outback 5er



## brad03ca (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Outbackers, I need some help! I have a line on a 2003 27 ft Outback 5er. I heard these may not be the that good a unit. Some bad quality and such in '03 for this model. Any one know of, or heard bad stuff about this unit? Any help is appreciated.
.................Brad (newbie)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello and welcome!

I have not heard of any specific "5'er" issues with the OUTBACK. There are a couple of 5'er owners here, maybe they can help.


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

I have a '03 fiver. Bought it around this time last year. Just put 2000 miles on it this past month. We love it. Haven't seen any of the problems that have been reported. Saw the new '04s. They are very nice but weigh 2000 lbs more.


----------



## brad03ca (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Dave, Thanks for the reply. Is your 5er the 27 ft model? (527RL) What is your T/V. Do you have any probs hauling it? I personally like the look of this unit, especially the white interior. I think this unit weighs in at around 5700lbs, correct.
.............brad


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

We have the 28frls 2004 no problems as yet. We met a couple with a 2003 at a show and they love theres. We bought ours at a RV show and I think the dealer went over the unit real well to make sure there was nothing wrong that someone could point out. action


----------

